
The Rebirth of Pro-Natalist Public Policy in America - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/12/pro-natalism/547493?single_page=true
======
jseliger
Bryan Caplan wrote an interesting book, _Selfish Reasons to Have More Kids_ ,
that is also germane to this topic ([https://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Reasons-
Have-More-Kids/dp/046...](https://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Reasons-Have-More-
Kids/dp/0465028616)).

